# 10 days at camp.



## fiver (Feb 10, 2005)

I thought I might post this somewhere because it's pretty positive. 

I just spent the last 10 days at a camp called SuperCamp. I'm 16 and I've been doing poorly in a few of my classes (even though I get good grades usually) so my mom decided to send me to study camp. It's also for boosting confidence, making new friends, etc. I was really depressed about going, because I would be leaving the true comfort of my home and I knew my social anxiety would be bad. Last year I went to italian camp and it was horrible and I was depressed and empty. 

I got there and my first two days were bad. But as the days went by, I actually became really positive and I loved the activities we did. I didn't fit in, and I felt like I could've made more of a connection with people, but I did make a few new friends and I felt more confident about my life and school and myself in general. I had a really good experience. I did feel anxious a majority of the time, but it was worth it and I'm glad I went through it and learned these life skills. It made me realize I can be a better person and I do need to get help with my social anxiety. We had a lot of positive experiences - like facing your fears by climbing trees and bungee jumping off of them (I did all the obstacles), breaking boards, setting goals, making new friends, and so on. The last day, the group I was in shared all these positive things they liked about me and even though I didn't really open up as much as I should have, it made my day and probably my week to hear so many positive things about myself. 

Hopefully this will have a positive impact of my life. I did feel depressed and homesick a lot....and I felt kind of out of it during the week, but I wanted to share because this is probably one of the triumphs of my summer.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fiver,

Congratulations! That is so nice to hear that you ended up having a good time. The most interesting part is that you got an assessment of what others thought of you, and it wasn't nearly as bad as you would have thought it to be yourself.

Part of anxiety is the fear of the unknown. Once it becomes known, the anxiety dissipates. That is something I had to learn myself. There are times when I need to know what is going on instead of being afraid to find out. Good or bad, I know where I stand!

I am glad to read that you had also made friends. Is there a chance you will be able to stay in touch with them?


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

This is good to hear! I probably need to do something like this myself, but I'm too scared. It took a lot of courage to be able to do this, which is something you should pat yourself on the back about.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Awsome! Once "we" get out of ourselves..........Things get better!


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

cool glad u had fun n learned positive things about yourself. u DO need help with social anxiety so try to get some n improve your attitude till school starts .
i also went on summercamps on 2 each 1was 5 days.
it can feel lonely if u come without a friend, the 2nd one i came with a close friend that i know well and it was much better and i was less homesick coz she was my good friend from back home and together we made many friends i'm sop glad i went on it.


----------

